

[ANN] Zeus IDE 3.97x Released - jussij
http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397x.html

======
jussij
Zeus is a language neutral IDE with support for the several programming
languages:

[http://www.zeusedit.com/language.html](http://www.zeusedit.com/language.html)

NOTE: Zeus is shareware, runs natively on Windows and runs on Linux and Mac
OSX using Wine.

 _Jussi Jumppanen_

 _Author: Zeus IDE_

